# Replacing Foam On Woofer



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

I have some older Sony floor front speakers and the 12" woofers need new foam. The kits I have found don't have a dust cap and aren't calling for a new one to be put on. Is a new dust cap important? These are the retailers that I have found the kits through, any recommendations of one over the other or another retailer all together?

http://www.simplyspeakers.com/sony-...dfV22844_a_7c646_a_7c2050_a_7cSNY_d_FSK_d_12A

http://www.speakerrepair.com/mm5/me...enem&Product_Code=11-312-W-SNY&Category_Code=

http://www.springfieldspeakerstore....nd-Kit.html?shop_param=cid=136&aid=2A12-Sony&

Thanks! Also this will be my first time doing this, so any helpful guides would be... helpful.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the dust cap is still in tact its best to leave it alone as that is much trickier to replace than the surround. The dust cap is there to simply keep dust off the centre magnet and the area around it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If your dust caps are in good shape then leave them as is. All three sites you listed are reputable, take your pick.


----------

